# Paizo and the Open RPG License?



## jgbrowning (Yesterday at 6:28 PM)

I have no idea what this is, but it intrigues me...

Has anyone heard anything?
(nevermind, it's in this thread: Brian Lewis, original legal drafter of the OGL, speaks out"

joe b.


----------



## kenada (Yesterday at 6:38 PM)

Brian Lewis, original legal drafter of the OGL, speaks out
					

I found this very interesting.  This is from Brian Lewis, who was on the legal team that drafted the original OGL.  "I could use your help. Our firm believes that it is crucial to our industry that it have an agnostic open source style license that provides designers and publishers clarity on...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## jgbrowning (Yesterday at 6:41 PM)

kenada said:


> Brian Lewis, original legal drafter of the OGL, speaks out
> 
> 
> I found this very interesting.  This is from Brian Lewis, who was on the legal team that drafted the original OGL.  "I could use your help. Our firm believes that it is crucial to our industry that it have an agnostic open source style license that provides designers and publishers clarity on...
> ...




Thanks! I'll delete all my stuff then so it stays in that thread!

joe b.


----------



## Umbran (Yesterday at 9:57 PM)

This is effectively duplicated, so I'll lock this thread.


----------

